# Can I Add an access door to my under-bench?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi.

I've got a 1996 Royale 590 and for some reason, there is no drop-down flap to access the under-seat storage on the seating behind the driver's seat (Though there is on the other side).

Is it possible to buy a spare door / flap so I can make another access point, instead of having to lift the seat up to get to our gear?

thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes.

Thetford do a range of door frames which is what you need. The piece you cut out is fitted into the door frame to become the new door.

Google Thetford wet lockers.


----------



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

I've seen such as you are looking for in a couple of marine/yatch suppliers. Sharpen up your jigsaw!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I recently had a door fitted at motorhomes repaired to an under floor space. thetford no5 door fitted £300. 

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Door*

Hi

You could also try O Leary's to see if they have anything, assuming you want to DIY.

Russell


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Door*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> You could also try O Leary's to see if they have anything, assuming you want to DIY.
> 
> Russell


Thanks to all who have replied so far.

1. I want to match the door in the other bench if I can, which is marginally larger than the hole (Sits on the outside, overlapping the hole, if you follow)
2. Yes, the DIY route is the preferred one
3. who are O'leary's?

Thanks again


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

you need to buy a piece of furniture board that matches what you already have , find somebody with a router with a slotting bit and get the edge slotted to take the edging which is T shaped and just taps in then cut the hole and away you go, you dont say where you are? o,learys are in Hull or Magnum mobiles in Grimsby, wherever you are look for a Motorhome converter to buy your board from.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
You could also try Cak Tanks they sell the frames.


----------

